# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  ugly week ahead

## BBT

MARINE ALERT UPDATE: Strengthening low pressure off the East Coast will bring adverse marine conditions to Northeast this weekend and to the Caribbean early next week. Small craft advisories are in effect for much of the Northeast. Boaters should expect storm force winds.
Read More: http://buoywt.hr/1RZ96sQ

----------


## MIke R

I was down on the  Cape working on my boat Friday and Small Craft Warnings were upgraded to Gale warnings and it was howling ..not a cloud in the sky ....I couldn't get any outside work done ....

That's fine , let it get it all out of its system this week....next week is vacation for us

----------


## elgreaux

please let it clear by Monday April 25 when the open air film festival starts!

----------


## MIke R

> please let it clear by Monday April 25 when the open air film festival starts!



it will be fine...I'm vacationing that week and my weather karma on vacation is epic....so you re good to go :cool:  :thumb up:

----------


## BBT

> it will be fine...I'm vacationing that week and my weather karma on vacation is epic....so you re good to go



Mike, That's  what I say about skiing I have yet to have a bad year when I ski. Admittedly it's  only runs about 28 days a year but even in bad years I usually am there right after the big dump and have great snow. Good luck on your vacation enjoy.

----------


## LuckyKid

> please let it clear by Monday April 25 when the open air film festival starts!



 :thumb up:  :thumb up:  :thumb up: 

Second that!

----------


## MIke R

> Mike, That's  what I say about skiing I have yet to have a bad year when I ski. Admittedly it's  only runs about 28 days a year but even in bad years I usually am there right after the big dump and have great snow. Good luck on your vacation enjoy.




I cant say that about skiing  so much......awful awful season this past one.....all time low for me in terms of days getting out...and thanks...vacation is very much needed right now

----------


## BBT

> I cant say that about skiing  so much......awful awful season this past one.....all time low for me in terms of days getting out...and thanks...vacation is very much needed right now



You can't ever say it about where you live and work. Epic is about vacation. I would never say I get to sail when I want to sail.

----------


## amyb

Vacations are special-we should all get to enjoy them.

----------


## MIke R

fair enough.....

----------


## elgreaux

> it will be fine...I'm vacationing that week and my weather karma on vacation is epic....so you re good to go



Thanks!

----------


## MIke R

My pleasure.....and here is the proof ..the forecast

----------


## elgreaux

> My pleasure.....and here is the proof ..the forecast



 :thumb up:  :thumb up:

----------

